# Helpdesk jobs near KL for fluent French speakers



## unintorg (Sep 10, 2010)

International organization currently has vacancies for help desk support staff fluent in French in our office in Malaysia (near KL) to provide support over the phone and email to staff located globally on information technology and business issues. 

Working hours are based on shifts, with last shift finishing at 1:00 AM 
Recent Malaysian and international university graduates welcome. 

Kindly send an email to unintorg @ gmail attaching your CV


----------

